# All of My Animals



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Meet all of my babies, I also have 4 fish tanks.

Chiquita's cage



























































































One of my favorite fish, Charlie.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Cute.

Ha. I just wondered the oddest thing. I wondered if your conure ever walks on your keyboard and inadvertently types things.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Oh yes, they both do. Chiquita and Boomer. Boomer drops his ball on my keyboard and I have to shake them and he runs on the desk and I throw it back to him. But ya, they walks all over the keyboard, lol.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

so does chicken my green cheek. he sits on my fingers while i type so he bounces all around lol.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Oh I know, it's hard to type while they are bouncing all over the place, lol.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Cute pictures, Yep my bird........ You can't hold him he'll peck you fingers off. So holding bird = No fingers.. How will I type now?


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

lol What kind of bird do you have? I know the feeling of being pecked at. :razz:


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

*Re: All of My Animals.*

Cockatiel he's pretty but very mean I figure I'll try to calm him down wish me luck lol. Here's a picture of him.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

He's really cute. If you need help calming him down PM me, both of my bird were extremely abused and neglected, I have some tips.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I'll PM you when I start trying calm him down  I've never had any luck before but I'll try again! I'll probably start tomorrow. I'll PM you for the tips!


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Okay, no problem.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My mom has a cockatiel, Twiki. He's sweet to her, ok to me only when mom is not home, and mean to my dad and other men. Mom lets him walk over her laptop and he s**ts on the keyboard, yuck.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Oh yes, Chiquita is the same way. When ever my dad comes over she screams at the top of her lunngs when ever he says anything. I talk, nothing, he's talks, scream, it's hilarious, hard to have a conversation though. So I know what you mean. I let my birds run around on my keyboard too. lol Me and your mom would get along great. I have a box of kleenex to clean up poop on my desk, lol.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

a couple ways i have had luck with to calm them is 1. leave their cage door open while you are sitting by it eventually they will start to venture out of it when they feel comfortable around you. most of their aggression comes from feeling trapped or cornered in the cage. 2. take them out of the cage and put them on a perch next to you and let them sit there for hours or let them on the couch next to you and just let them adventure around(watch him of course make sure he doesn't chew any cords or get into anything bad) 3. open their cage and stand right by the door basically like right up next to the cage. just sit and talk and make quiet sounds you can entice them with treats and toys. let them know your not a threat and do whatever you can not to spook them. eventually it will start becomin more curious and working its way closer to you and you can do the same. 4. you can throw a towel over it and wrap it in the towel with just its head poking out then just hold it close to your chest and sit and scratch its head. I have found this to be a very fast and effective way of taming birds just as long as they dont seem to stressed and make sure you dont leave them wrapped in the towel to long you dont want them to get to hot so try using a thiner material. Ive probably broken 8-10 birds at work and the 2 sun conures i rescued recently. If the bird you have is by itself then it is very important you do whatever it takes to tame it because it needs that friendly interaction to keep from getting really deppressed and can lead to major health issues. i try to play with my bird atleast 4-5 hours a day sometimes we also nap for 3-4 hours together. i wake up really early let him out of his cage then he sleeps with me til i get up. then while im gone my sister has him out all the time then when i get home he comes out of his cage immediately for play time.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

im so glad my bird is potty trained! although he goes on command if i dont tell him to go every 30 minutes to an hour he will go where he pleases.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

> a couple ways i have had luck with to calm them is 1. leave their cage door open while you are sitting by it eventually they will start to venture out of it when they feel comfortable around you. most of their aggression comes from feeling trapped or cornered in the cage. 2. take them out of the cage and put them on a perch next to you and let them sit there for hours or let them on the couch next to you and just let them adventure around(watch him of course make sure he doesn't chew any cords or get into anything bad) 3. open their cage and stand right by the door basically like right up next to the cage. just sit and talk and make quiet sounds you can entice them with treats and toys. let them know your not a threat and do whatever you can not to spook them. eventually it will start becomin more curious and working its way closer to you and you can do the same. 4. you can throw a towel over it and wrap it in the towel with just its head poking out then just hold it close to your chest and sit and scratch its head. I have found this to be a very fast and effective way of taming birds just as long as they dont seem to stressed and make sure you dont leave them wrapped in the towel to long you dont want them to get to hot so try using a thiner material. Ive probably broken 8-10 birds at work and the 2 sun conures i rescued recently. If the bird you have is by itself then it is very important you do whatever it takes to tame it because it needs that friendly interaction to keep from getting really deppressed and can lead to major health issues. i try to play with my bird atleast 4-5 hours a day sometimes we also nap for 3-4 hours together. i wake up really early let him out of his cage then he sleeps with me til i get up. then while im gone my sister has him out all the time then when i get home he comes out of his cage immediately for play time.


Good advice, always be calm, patient and move slow. Fast movements scare them. And give them treats to coax them. Just one important tip, never grab them, this will make them regress.



> im so glad my bird is potty trained! although he goes on command if i dont tell him to go every 30 minutes to an hour he will go where he pleases.


How did you train him to go poop in his cage? Boomer and Chiquita both poop where they please, I run around with kleenex.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Peeps said:


> Good advice, always be calm, patient and move slow. Fast movements scare them. And give them treats to coax them. Just one important tip, never grab them, this will make them regress.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you train him to go poop in his cage? Boomer and Chiquita both poop where they please, I run around with kleenex.


he doesn't like to poop in his cage i actually used that to train him he poops in a garbage can. what i did was he always poops within the first minute or two of comming out of his cage so i first started waiting until he would poop and i would say go poop. i did that for about a week to condition him to the phrase go poop. then when i would take him out of his cage i would hold him over the trash can or perch him on the side of it and say go poop. at first he would look at me curiously and not go then go after removing him but i would continue to say go poop whenever he did. eventually he just started pooping whenever i would take him out and put him on the trash can. now most times i dont have to even say it if i just set him on the edge of the can. but he stil has accidents if i forget to let him go but its usually always on the floor and never any where else. i cant remember the last time he pooped on me actually he does on my sister occasionaly.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

That is great. I think Im going to try that. I think Chiquita will do that but Im not sure about Boomer. He's stubborn, lol. But Im going to try for sure. Im always wiping poop off stuff, even my fish tanks, Boomer likes to sit on the fish tanks, lol.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol my bird is obsessed with trying to eat the fish through the glass and still has yet to catch on to the invisible wall seperating them.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

That's hilarious. That must be funny to watch. My fish look up at Boomer and wonder what's on top.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ive planned on getting video of it but havn't gotten around to it yet. He pretty much goes nuts lol


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I would love to see a video of it.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Me too lol. Thanks for the taming advice, I give it try today. I gotta get meds for the Betta and some grocery's lol.


----------

